# Rub on the night before or the day of



## bbrock (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello to all I wanting to know what is the best thing to do as far as putting your rub on? Should I put it on the night before ? Or  about an hour or so before I put it on to smoke?  I have had some people tell me at work both ways. The only way I have ever done it is put it on and leave it on for at least 12 hrs. Would it be just as good if I put the rub on the day I smoke? So if you all would give me your alls input...Thanks for any that is given..


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 19, 2009)

I try to put mine on the day before because I'm usually busy getting other things ready the day of the smoke.  If the rub has a lot of salt you might want to wait until the morning of though, because salt tends to draw moisture out.


----------



## flash (Jun 19, 2009)

I usually do the night before smoking for beef and pork. Chicken and other poultry, usually the day of smoking.


----------



## wutang (Jun 19, 2009)

I have done both and don't really have a preference. Maybe you should smoke 2 of something (butts or ribs or whatever) for a little side-by-side experiment. If you want to send me samples of both I will let you know which I like better.


----------



## rivet (Jun 19, 2009)

Agree with teabear.....and follow the same guide. 

I think that rubbing the night before tastes better, provided there is no salt in the rub. If there is sugar in it, be aware that it will get syrupy over night and there will be lsyrup in your pan. No worries, just pour it over the meat once you put it on the grill.


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 19, 2009)

I put my rub on the night before to marinate in the fridge.  I also inject the night before and dust with alittle more rub the day of the smoke.  I do not double rub my ribs as my rub is a bit strong for thinner cuts of meat.  Poultry I have done both ways and seems to work fine.


----------



## rickw (Jun 19, 2009)

I normally apply the rub the night before. I usually get up real early to start the smoker and prepping is the last thing I want to do that early.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 19, 2009)

I always rub my meat the night before and let all the spices mingle and get HAPPY as some say. Watch the salt like dawn said she's that good.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 19, 2009)

I apply the rub the night before and wrap everything up in a large, plastic bag. The syrupy juice does form but it's a delicious marinade for the meat to soak in. As Rivet mentioned, pour it over the meat when you throw it on the smoker. Don't let all those good spices go to waste!!


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 20, 2009)

Chalk up another one who applies the rub the night before.  Same reasons:  Meat gets marinated, and one less thing to worry about the next day.  Then on the day of the smoke I just kick back and play with the fire.


----------



## bigsteve (Jun 20, 2009)

With Pork, I haven't noticed a differance.  But I apply it the night before because no matter how early I set up the smoker, I'm always running late.  So it's one less last minute thing to do.  But bleech.... I hate the smell of cold, raw, spicy pig in the fridge.

Beef I do the night before.  To me a last minute rub on beef just doesn't taste quite right.


----------



## stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2009)

AMEN! I have to agree.


----------

